# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  همه چیز درباره دانشگاه بقیه الله

## m92

سلام دوستان هدف از ایجاد این موضوع اشنایی کامل با امکانات _امتیازات _درامد  رشته های موجود در دانشگاه_مصاحبه در دانشگاه_مدت خدمت در دانشگاه_محل خدمت_پوشش در دانشگاه و .... درمورد دانشگاه بقیه الله است خواهشا هرکس اطلاعاتی در مورد موارد گفته شده داره دریغ نکنه

----------

